

 Do you like the pivot of our startup? - preichen
http://blog.localuncle.com/2011/11/04/know-the-world-in-real-time/

======
trevelyan
The page is too text-heavy. I can't tell what it does even after trying.

~~~
preichen
Thanks for the feedback! You mean that the blog is too text-heavy? Have you
tried the product and you don't understand what it does?

~~~
trevelyan
I went to the main URL after finding the blog confusing and when the blog
reloaded I assumed it was the front page for what you are doing.

Problem is that people don't read. They scan for a rough idea of what any site
is about. On your site, you need to start reading to figure out what this page
is about (bad), and then have to get through a lot of distracting links and
text that are irrelevant. Once you start writing you waste time telling us
what your product isn't (physical teleportation) and describing how great it
is before simply telling us what it does.

Suggest showing people what you do with a screenshot or photo that makes the
app sound incredibly useful, with a huge "DOWNLOAD" button right beside it.
The text should convince people sitting on the fence.

~~~
preichen
Thanks for this really, really helpful advice! You are definitely right. We
got lost in writing way too much text... We like our idea a lot and I guess
that's why we wrote that much text. Great feedback!!! I appreciate it a lot!

------
preichen
Do you think our vision is now big enough?

------
rhartman
Love the domain, but it seems a bit creepy. Why does my uncle know about
everything?

~~~
preichen
Thanks for the feedback! We chose the domain cause it has a good ring to it
and because it was still available... gotta be scrappy with startups. Do you
like the product?

